# yamaha YT-624 vs Honda HS724



## cpsfrench

hey guys

My MTD Yardman 10.5 HP 28 cut has finally died after 10 years of use. I want to upgrade to either the YT-624 or the HS724 just wondering if you guys could talk about the differences and advise of the best bang for my buck. i'm currently leaning towards the yamaha. i live in northern canada and we get alot of snow.

thanks


----------



## Coby7

Good choice!


----------



## wdb

I'm not in Canada but I have owned both brands (not those models though). Both are very, very good machines that will serve you well for many years. That being the case, my thought would be to compare your local dealers and decide based on which one is more convenient to you, offers free pickup/delivery, or what-have-you. In other words which dealer you think will provide the best service over the life of the machine.


----------



## cpsfrench

*idea of snow fall*

here is a pic from this winter.


----------



## clamdigger

CPSFrench, I'm pulling the trigger on the Yamaha soon as my dealer gets one in. Its $1000 less than the Honda, as good or better (subjective) quality, and I really like the way the Auger gearbox is designed (shaped like an axe head). I'd say proximity to the dealer would be an important consideration, but that $1000 difference would ease any concerns about a bit of driving if the Yamaha is not local. Bottom line, neither choice is a "bad choice", their both excellent machines!


----------



## nwcove

sorry for the hijack, but, clamdigger, what year is your yardworks blower?


----------



## cpsfrench

Good news is both dealers are about a 5 min drive and both offer good service. I started having trouble with mine just after Christmas I inquired with both dealers and they we sold out completely of yamahas and Hondas. So this time I'll be ready early in the fall to get one.


----------



## 94EG8

Both are excellent machines and I don't really think you could go wrong with either one (I've had some limited Yamaha experience and have owned a Honda HS55, HS928 and currently own an HS1132) but I think Honda will have better parts support when the machine gets older.


----------



## clamdigger

NWCove iirc the blower was purchased from Cdn Tire 2001. So would have been Mfg'd no earlier than 2000? I think the "Made in Canada" sticker is the coolest part of the machine. :wavetowel2:


----------



## tinter

Just a question, why are you stepping down in width and horsepower? Both excellent choices in machines.


----------



## Blue Hill

:white^_^arial^_^0^_
Welcome to the forum cpsfrench!
I have no experience with either company's snowblowers, but I have other Honda OPE and couldn't be happier. That said, you don't see any negative comments about either brand on here.
One point in Honda's favour is the member of this forum, [email protected], who works for Honda and is an excellent resource on all things Honda.


----------



## cpsfrench

Tinter - there reason i'm stepping down in cut and hp is for a couple reasons #1 being cost and #2 i'm pretty sure that 6 hp yamaha will out throw my 10.5 Mtd any day of the week. i have a short driveway 45' long by my neighbor's driveway is basically right next to mine and the wind is always blowing towards my neighbor. i'd like to be able to throw from my driveway over his driveway onto his front lawn. I'm basically throwing from my driveway to his right now.


----------



## Coby7

You might have to throttle back if you don't want to throw it in the second neighbours driveway.


----------



## cpsfrench

well it looks like i had to make a quick decision apparently people are lining up to reserve whatever stock comes in...so i decided to put down a down payment and ensure i get 624 for this coming fall.


----------



## YSHSfan

I think you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## db9938

Good choices, and I would get on you dealers call list when they arrive in, but might hold off on pulling the trigger until you can get your hands on one. When you spend that sort of coin, you definitely want to make sure that you made the right choice.


----------



## Coby7

You'll be happy, mine worked flawlessly through one of the most severe winters in a long time. The dealer called and said they were going to pick it up for service. I said "Service what, it's working great" The guy said " You know check everything over, things you might have missed" I said "Go for it if it's free" They might change the diff lube on their dime. But it better work just as good when I get it back.


----------



## cpsfrench

i found this video very interesting






i'll post some pics when i get it.

colby is there any difference between the yt624edj and the yt624ej? besides price?


----------



## YSHSfan

That video is a sample of the excellent capability and performance of a Yamaha Snowblower..... k: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## cpsfrench

*One Happy Camper!!*

She just arrived!!!! Dealer had it assembled and delivered in a couple days...My initial thoughts are wow she is very small feels like a baby snowblower but you can immediately tell its well built...bring on the snow.


----------



## MagnumB

cpsfrench said:


> i found this video very interesting
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBC1ldgSthI
> 
> i'll post some pics when i get it.
> 
> colby is there any difference between the yt624edj and the yt624ej? besides price?


The EJ is the newest model, all electric. If memory serves EDJ is last years model...that said, the EJ this year got the shrouding, change in gas tank, carb preheater (someone correct me if I'm wrong - but I'm mostly certain) and an LED light. Electric start etc (was there last year) and maintained 1 skew - a very un-Honda like thing to do. 

Yamaha did what Honda should have done, a more modest update where it counts in a desirable unit, then offer it at a better price. Honda did go with a larger impeller, taller intake, LED light, electric start and controls for a considerable premium and trigger track controls...on what amounts to their lightest unit. Basically Honda (and bless them...I do love them) just got checkmated by Yamaha in a time when the economy is going belly up, and made a great unit even better and crushes Honda on price/still moves snow to another dimension. 

Two different marketing strategies, Yamaha decided to not iterate like Honda, and understands the market they are selling in to, chose perfect price points. If I want to get a loaded Honda HSS724 - it's pretty hard to ignore Yamahas gorgeous 928. Honda is a darn smart company, but they just aren't wise all of the time.

Constrained Honda inventory isn't necessarily a sign of high demand, but constrained supply as they (might) be bearish on the market, had manufacturing line retooling etc that ate into total production time. In the US, with no Yamaha, they obviously are the only show in town...so from that perspective, they can do what they want. But dubious about a second crazy winter, it's hard to bet on the economy and weather. 

TL;DR Yamaha has a winner with the EJ - and Honda knows it/over engineered the new HSS724


----------



## mobiledynamics

CPSFrench -

That is a awesome video. He's putting that baby blue TO WORK !

Just a quick note...as you look at the operation.
The title of the video is misleading somewhat, as it's not just the 624 that is being shown in various instances of snowblowing in the video. Nontheleast, the operatior was making those units work

Me wonders, just from a mechanical standpoint, is it OK on the trans to go full tilt like he is from F-R : even though there is a Neutral in between, he's snapping that lever like he's he's going to win the Streetfighter Joystick Championship


----------



## snowjoke

MagnumB-

You have made some interesting comments. I was considering a YT624EJ before I bought a 3 year old HS928TA. When I visited the Yamaha dealers in Nov. 2014 to look at the new 624EJ, I got a weird response from the dealers. Not many of them were convinced that the new 624 was better than the old models it replaced. Some of them were upset and thought that Yamaha had "sold out" on quality by moving the production of this model to China. Actually, many dealers had ordered several of the older 624 models to sell rather than the new 624EJ. I thought that the new machine had a better control layout and of course the price of $2600 was pretty attractive also. Unfortunately, I remembered the old, "you don't get something for nothing" saying and decided to pass on the 624EJ. On the other hand, if I had been aware of the machine's capabilities according to Coby7 and CPSFrench I may have decided otherwise. I would like to see more updates (videos would be nice) on the members who have the 624EJ. Btw, before the recent snowfall, the 624ej had been advertised in the $2400 range.


----------



## Lunta

MagnumB said:


> The EJ is the newest model, all electric. If memory serves EDJ is last years model...that said, the EJ this year got the shrouding, change in gas tank, carb preheater (someone correct me if I'm wrong - but I'm mostly certain) and an LED light. Electric start etc (was there last year)


The only model we can get here in Europe is the EDJ:

https://www.yamaha-motor.eu/uk/prod.../2013-Yamaha-YT660EDJ-EU-Blue-Studio-006A.jpg

Comparing that model with the CA model, and there are lots of differences, those that you mentioned, plus different masking part on the "control dash" and a bend in the handle rails.

https://www.yamaha-motor.ca/products/details-build-price.php?model=4507&group=SB&catId=92


----------

